# Does Mexico have any laws or regulations against importing knives?



## JimJones (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm getting on a plane bound for Mexico City in a couple of hours. I have a couple of large fixed blade knives and saws packed in my check on suitcase and was wondering if I get the red light and they inspect my bags if they are going to freak out or not?

I checked this site
Pasajeros - Passengers arriving by airplane


Pasajeros - Which goods are restricted?

Pasajeros - Which goods are prohibited?

And the only things they list as prohibited are firearms and ammunition drugs and some other stuff so I don’t see any problem but I'm having doubts and would rather leave them at home if it could wind me up in the slammer by bringing them.
What do you guys think? I would appreciate as many quick replies as possible like I said I'm headed to the airport in a couple hours


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Leave them at home if there is the remote possibility that they could be classified as weapons.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

If they are working tools, you may explain that at customs, if not, why bring them down?


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

JimJones said:


> I'm getting on a plane bound for Mexico City in a couple of hours. I have a couple of large fixed blade knives and saws packed in my check on suitcase and was wondering if I get the red light and they inspect my bags if they are going to freak out or not?
> 
> I checked this site
> Pasajeros - Passengers arriving by airplane
> ...


What the official website says and how it gets practiced are two entirely different matters. 

I agree that anything that looks like a weapon or could obviously be used as one is going to land you on some temperature of hot water ranging from them taking the item to detaining you.

By "check on" suitcase did you mean the one you "check in" for the baggage compartment or "carry on"?


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Maybe one day he will come back and tell us how it all worked out.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

He may have passed the knives all right, but I would not do it if I were him, just for not having to give explanations


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> He may have passed the knives all right, but I would not do it if I were him, just for not having to give explanations


Explaining to Mexican authorities why you are on a flight to the capital city carrying knives and saws? Why, who would mind being in that position in this day and age? 

It was an astonishing question, I'll say that much.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

I have put kitchen cutlery sets in my checked bags. Actually on Aeromexico's website, it lists knives, hunting equipment such as bows may be put in checked bags.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Lorij said:


> I have put kitchen cutlery sets in my checked bags. Actually on Aeromexico's website, it lists knives, hunting equipment such as bows may be put in checked bags.


I got the impression the knives were larger than kitchenware. Was it just me?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

ElPaso2012 said:


> I got the impression the knives were larger than kitchenware. Was it just me?


I bet they were, I've brought cuttlery, folding knives, (leatherman, swiss army, etc) and never given explanations, bigger blades, they might be a problem, as authorities may consider them as weapons (swords, machetes, switchblades, etc)


----------



## JimJones (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey guys 
Just thought I would give an update. I ended up wussing out and left them at home. I probably would have been ok call me psychic or whatever you want but I knew that I was going to get the green light this time and sure enough I did. I could have had whatever I wanted in my suitcases and nobody would have been the wiser but I decided to error on the side of caution.

To answer some questions brought up. Yes I was talking about bringing them in my checked baggage not in my carry on. I'm not a complete fool.

I don’t know why the question would be so astonishing. Not everybody looks at a knife as a weapon. I mean for crying out loud a hammer could be a weapon. Anything you can imagine could be used to kill or harm somebody if you wanted to.

I have to fly in to Mexico City because it’s the closest airport with direct flights from Las Vegas but I spend my time in a small pueblo in Michoacán where there is more of a farming and rural culture.

I think it is an awesome skill for a man to be able to start a fire from scratch and while I'm here in Michoacán I have the time and resources to be able to practice fire craft and other outdoor activates that I can't do while I'm at home slaving away in the casinos in Las Vegas. Here in Michoacán there is ample trees and fuel to burn and I have the time to mess around with such things that I absolutely can't do while I'm back in Vegas. When I'm in Vegas between punching a clock for 8 hours a day and sitting on some smog infested freeway for 2 hours a day I don’t have the time to even think about such things.

Yes outdoor knives are bigger and thicker than your average kitchen knife and may be scary to women and small men but they are an absolutely necessary tool to the outdoorsman.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Good thing you left them back home!
By the way, You can find good knives and outdoor knives in Mexico!


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

My point I was making is that on Aeromexico's site, it lists hunting equipment such as knives. I would think these could be larger than Chef's knives.


----------



## JimJones (Sep 16, 2009)

Lori 
Post a link if you can


----------

